# Pricing for Neck Labels? What is an average price?



## ferocios31 (Jul 1, 2011)

hi guys, 
I was quoted a price of 50 cents per shirt on an order of approximately 700 shirts to stamp my company name with care instructions, etc on the neck to make labels. Is this a decent price? What are you guys paying? The sizing also changes from M to XXL, so they have to use different films. The 700 shirts is a mix of medium, large, xl and xxl, so there are 4 films and approx 175 shirts per size. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's a good rate. Although they are probably not doing different films/screens. We charge a $1 for contract work.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like a good price. It may even be cheaper to have woven labels made? .. Have you checked out that option?


----------



## holywolfdesigns (Sep 8, 2012)

do the manufacturers make the labels wen they make the shirts


----------

